# Taking off the Collar



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Pinky keeps finding ways to take off her collar! It's a safety collar and she found out it unsnaps and will find ways to unsnap it. As adorable as it is, I kind of would like her to keep one on in case she bolts out the doggy door and gets outside. Any tips to keep it on her? Should I just buy a different type of safety collar?


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

They make velcro safety collars. Also those ones with the elastic band. I have never tried these types, though.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe you should try one of the traditional ones, that don't snap. So she will not be able to unsnap it...

You have a very clever kitty over there, btw.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sammy is the same with collars. I've never tried a safety collar n him but any collar that has any type of elastic on it, he'll get his paw under it and stretch it until it gets stuck in his mouth. I discovered this when he was about a year or so old. I ordered a collar from Ebay back then that's made of PVC and has no stretchy bits. He's had that for almost 5 years now without a problem. I know lots of people don't like the idea of collars, especially those that don't snap if they need to but I just feel safer knowing if he did get out, he's got ID that wont get lost (and he's also microchipped). Meeka has had the same collar in pink for about 2.5 years now too.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm lucky that I have had no problem with Mia and safety collars coming off. However, when I had Ceasar I would put one on and it would be off in 5 minutes. I finally bought a puppy safety collar. Its a little harder to get off but it does come off when need be ( I found this out with Ceasar, he was my WILD cat). lol


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My cat Monkeys will do that, unsnap her safety collar. She also takes the other cat's collars off as well. Considering we have no balcony on our apartment, and they would have to get out my door, and the security door downstairs to get outside, I've given up on trying to keep them on.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

How about a microchip instead? If she can get them off I'd worry about her trying unsuccessfully and ending up with it stuck around her jaw while you're not there.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh she's chipped, It's just in this city who KNOWS which shelter she'll end up at. That would make me mad. 

If you read my story on how I got her that's another thing the MGM paid for is her "Home Again" chip.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I stopped bothering will collars. They just kept ripping them off. I have them and if we leave the apartment (even in carriers) I put them on but at home I don't bother with them.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm almost to that point with her, She always does it when we aren't looking, and my fiance glued it shut so now she (props to her for being so smart) learned to adjust the collar to where it will slip off her neck. 

>_< I think Pinky one this round.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My cat Alex used to do that, too. I've found that the snaps on the collars get very loose after three or four times being pulled out. Both my boys got new ones for their birthday and I haven't had a problem with it since. Partly because they grew out of it and because the snaps are a little tighter.


----------

